# Word of the Day:  Sialoquent



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2020)

*Sialoquent. *Do you remember being the eager student in high school or college who sat on the front row? Do you remember how much the professor spit while talking? Well, this is what that action is called. This is such an eloquent word for such an uncomfortable front row sensation.


----------



## win231 (Sep 18, 2020)

I think there was a movie about that - "Sialoquent Green."
It had something to do with......recycling.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2020)

I couldn’t do much salioquent with my girlfriend sitting in the front row of our movie house.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> *Sialoquent. *Do you remember being the eager student in high school or college who sat on the front row? Do you remember how much the professor spit while talking? Well, this is what that action is called. This is such an eloquent word for such an uncomfortable front row sensation.


I was never an eager student, and front row seating was never my thing.

I always tried for a middle of the class sort of area. Hated when teachers would scan the class for an unlucky student to read this, or read that, and answer this, or answer that. The middle of the classroom made for a great hiding place.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

Being the staunch gardener that I am, I quickly learned plants and flowers LOVE a daily dose of salioquent.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2020)

I have talked to people before who have made s*ialoquent* at me while rambling on about something or another.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I have talked to people before who have made s*ialoquent* at me while rambling on about something or another.


But the thing is, Ruthanne... do you keep an emergency sialoquent cloth in your purse while out?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> But the thing is, Ruthanne... do you keep an emergency sialoquent cloth in your purse while out?


Yes, I keep tiny kleenexes in my purse at all times.


----------

